# Mount back!



## jtomczak (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks to Randal Crumbley in Locust Grove.

First buck I've taken off the farm.

Looks awesome.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 29, 2012)

It is Randy Crumbley at Crumbley's Taxidermy not that it matters.  He is a great guy and does good work.  He mounted a few for me in the past.
Congrats on a great looking buck!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice man!


----------



## Hoss (Mar 29, 2012)

Sure is a great addition to the wall.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 29, 2012)

That is a pretty deer


----------



## Hut2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Real sharp, congrats!


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Mar 30, 2012)

RANDY DOES ALL MY WORK!! and great work at that.


----------



## jtomczak (Apr 5, 2012)

He's awesome.  Fairly priced as well!


----------



## TURKEY SLAMMER (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks real good congrats.


----------



## Dyrewulf (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm still waiting for mine - Broderick Head is doing it, and I think they got a bit behind when they moved the shop.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (May 28, 2012)

Randy does great work. He did mine and 2 of my buddies deer. All he does is big game heads but hes got a good freind that does all the other critters and does great work.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (May 28, 2012)

He did some work for me too. No complaints.


----------



## mwilli24 (Jul 31, 2012)

Congrats always nice to have he before and after shot pics.


----------



## 5 string (Aug 7, 2012)

Good looking mount!


----------



## moodman (Aug 14, 2012)

Great mount! congrats


----------



## polkmarine (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice mount


----------

